# For the first time ever today, my dog did not get up when I asked her to.



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Before you even jump to the horrible conclusion, she did, after a minute or two, get up.

I am very confused and scared tonight and need some advice from you guys. Mali has been "slowing down" gradually over the past year but this summer I have seen more and more "old" traits popping up. Some days she's slower than others. Some days she takes a little longer getting up the stairs. Other days she acts like she's still a seven year old.

Tonight I took her out for her last walk before bedtime, she peed, pooped, did all that stuff, then we got to a grassy area and she laid down. I thought, "well that is odd" and tugged slightly on her leash and she just looked at me and did not get up. I tried again and again to coax her into getting up and she just wasn't having it. I freaked out and called my fiance on my cell phone to come and help me but by the time he got out the door (maybe a minute later), she was up and walking back to the house.

Did she just get really tired, more so than I've ever seen, and need a rest? Or should I take her to the emergency vet?

Her gums are normal, her pee is normal, her poops are nice, solid, and normal size. She's not breathing hard, she's drinking her normal amount of water, her appetite isn't ravenous but it's there (normal) and she did not wince or whine when I felt around for any signs of discomfort once we got inside. 

Right now she's sleeping but prior to that was walking normal, licking our cats here and there, and seemed normal (just tired). Today was hot, compared to the last few weeks (we've been lucky and had relatively mild weather recently) and there were a lot of people in and out of the house tonight so the apartment wasn't as air conditioned as it normally is. 

I don't want to over react and take her on a stressful trip to the emergency vet because she simply needed a break (in a way I'm just not used to) but I also don't want to under react.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

If she's doing well right now I would not rush to the ER vet. It may just have been that the grass was nice and cool. Keep an eye on her and maybe see your vet next week about your concerns.

I know how stressful these age changes can be but it sounds like you are keeping an eye on all the right things.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she could have been tired, hot, walked to far, thristy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't panic yet. She may have been feeling a bit under the weather. See how she in a day or two.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds more like the day ,its temp and humidity . just watch her energy leveland see. how od is your girl? Miy girls who are twn are not loving the high humidity and stay as close to their ac and cool tile.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like you are on your toes about watching for other symptoms but it possibly is the high humidity and hot weather. My girl doesn't play any where near as long in the hot weather and she is only 5. Maybe the cool grass just looked like a nice cool place to stop and rest. I'd just watch and see if she has any other symptoms, like pain or tenderness, etc. Try not to worry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Caitlin said:


> ...
> I am very confused and scared tonight and need some advice from you guys. Mali has been "slowing down" gradually over the past year but this summer I have seen more and more "old" traits popping up. Some days she's slower than others. Some days she takes a little longer getting up the stairs. Other days she acts like she's still a seven year old.
> ...
> Her gums are normal, her pee is normal, her poops are nice, solid, and normal size. She's not breathing hard, she's drinking her normal amount of water, her appetite isn't ravenous but it's there (normal) and she did not wince or whine when I felt around for any signs of discomfort once we got inside.
> ...


So sorry this happened to you & Mali, but glad she got up on her own and that you're keeping an eye on her gums, breathing, etc. I would *NOT* panic and go to the ER unless she appears to get worse. 

*HOWEVER* ... Tuesday morning I would make an appointment with her vet for a check-up and perhaps get some meds to control arthritis or pain (depending on what the vet finds).

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like Mali is going to be 10 soon, so like many of us, wear and tear on our bodies slows us down a bit, add in the heat and rest on cool grass sounds like a good idea. I would make an apt with your regular vet and address your concerns. Tuke is 3 and in the heat she will only fetch maybe 3 times before taking a break. She also will only follow the shade line when bringing the ball back, heat saps them, me too.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

arycrest said:


> So sorry this happened to you & Mali, but glad she got up on her own and that you're keeping an eye on her gums, breathing, etc. I would *NOT* panic and go to the ER unless she appears to get worse.
> 
> *HOWEVER* ... Tuesday morning I would make an appointment with her vet for a check-up and perhaps get some meds to control arthritis or pain (depending on what the vet finds).
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


:thumbup: As a pet owner of a couple of senior dogs, I would also recommend the senior bloodwork. It's not that expensive and well worth it for your peace of mind.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

She's slowing down like we all do as we age. Still take her for walks but not as far. Bring some water with you for her. She's going to have good and bad days as she ages. I would take her to the vet for a senior exam soon just to make sure all is good.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies. We're going to be taking her in for a senior exam soon. Today is like yesterday, more tired than normal. She hasn't refused to get up in any instances although I am trying to let her rest, preferably in my bedroom which is most air conditioned. 

And yes, in response to the age question, she will be ten very soon. Too soon.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear this, Caitlin, I hope it's nothing serious. I do think that the heat and humidity could have something to do with it, but it's prudent to have her checked out anyway to make sure there's nothing else going on. Keefer just turned 8, and he wilts a bit when it's hot, so we don't walk him as far. We don't have humidity though, that would definitely make it worse. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope she will be ok. Might be just a dog days of summer thing :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with the other posts that say it was due to the heat. I have been there with my husky and I was just as scared as you - I adopted her when was 2 years old and she lived to 19. When she was almost 11 - she did that - one hot day - while out for a walk in the park - she sniffed the grass and laid down - I couldn't carry her -- so I sat down also - I looked around - she looked around - I waited - and after a bit - she got up and looked at me "aren't you coming?". I did learn to shorten the walks in hot weather and to make sure she had a good drink before leaving - (the suggestion to bring water - I wished I had done that) also to walk slower, and to take rest breaks - I would pretend I was tired and sit down - she would act proud and stand, and then laid down also. After not even 10 minutes, she would stand up and be ready to go again.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Just an update-

Someone mentioned to me that maybe it is arthritis or joint pain and it just hasn't been this intense resulting in her change in activity level so I decided to give her some enteric coated aspirin (she has had it before so I knew it was safe allergy wise).

Within 45 minutes she was moving around faster and more often, and much more excited about going outside. So still going to the vet asap, but the aspirin is helpful in the interim time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What food is she eating? How is her weight? Do you have her on supplements? My big dogs are on a lot of supplements by age 10, it really helps with quality of life!


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

She's eating Orijen (red formula) and her weight is actually perfect right now. No supplements, definitely open to all suggestions!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I give this twice a day (I split the dose into 2 servings) mixed in a little plain yogurt and water :1. OptaGest (a pre-biotic) for enzymes and digestion - I give double for mature dogs. 2. NuPro Silver with the glucosamine. If you try the NuPro start with the regular dose (don't double so her system gets used to it) then if needed give more. 3. K9 Arthoflex . I also give Nordic Pet Omega 3 soft gels. For the stiffness, this may also help in addition to the aspirin, HomeoPet Joint Drops. My Sting is big and 7 1/2 so I had him on everything except the NuPro. I started that in April because I had read about it on another thread for senior dogs and I had noticed some slowing down, also wanted to cover the immune system and the coat, I am very impressed with it, so have decided to continue it. For the food, Solid Gold Barking at the Moon.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't worry yet, but it is good that you are very observant of the changes going on with her. Heidi is 12 and she will often just lay down for no reason and refuse to move for a bit. I think her stubborness increased as she got older too.

Heidi has HD and the accompanying arthritis. She takes Glycoflex supplement, Nu-Pro Silver on her food and an occasional aspirin. We have been on this regimen for years and it has done her well so far.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Good to go to the vet. I lost my last two gsd's at 10 to histiocarcoma. The first sign I noticed was being more tired and hesitating going down steps. Good to have an exam to make sure it is nothing serious. Good luck and hope that Mali is just slowing down from age and nothing serious is going on. Cheryl


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

Not be the gloomsayer here, but my dog did something similar, we went for a walk in the pasture, I notice he isn't near me and glance back and he was laying down...strange, but whatever...fast forward a few months and I notice little pimple like growths on him, again, not worried but decide to make a 'health doggie visit' long story short, my baby had a huge tumor in his heart, several in his lungs and who knows where else. I would get in to the vet and at least do blood work to be safe


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Amen to the vet visit - in 2003, my almost 8 yr. old GSD Schatzie had slowed down just a little bit and ended up having a massive heart attack - even though it was congenital according to my vet, a simple xray could have revealed an enlargement. For your own peace of mind, go.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

I am afraid that she is acting like Greta my GSD who has 5 problem discs in her spine. IVDD. Greta cannot tolerate any NSAID so she is on Tramadol for pain. She just lies down if she is waiting for me to come on or whatever. If she is with me in Camping World she will just lie down. Is there anyone who can recommend anything I can give her besides more pain pills. I have tried pain plus nd she ended up with very upset GI and I took her off it. I am heart broken that Greta is living with so much pAIN.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This article Non-Surgical Options for IVDD? Keeping Hope, and Dogs, Alive has non-surgical options like acupuncture and laser treatments.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

This has been happening with Harley lately. He will be seven next May. Especially at steps, if he is running, he will go right up but if he stops before, then he is very hesistant, I have to coax him. Also getting in and out of the van he is slower. He also doesn't seem to be listening as good. I can call him and he is either ignoring me or doesn't hear me. Seems to be alittle more stubborn. Not ready for these changes yet!!!!


----------

